# The last question on the prairie.



## myersr15 (Jul 24, 2011)

Can I use a brute force primary and seconday on a 1997 kawasaki prairie. Because I can not find one for it for a reasonable price.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not saying it won't work but My 98 prairie used a different length and width belt than the Brutes. Kawi made some changes to the clutch in 1999. The primary and secondary might bolt up but the belt fitment may be an issue. IMO it would be better to get the correct parts.


----------



## myersr15 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks. I wish the guy would spend the money and get the right ones but he does not want to. So i can find brute primary and secondary cheap so I was thinking about doing a brute primary and secondary and a brute belt and calling it good if it will bolt up.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

You need to measure first! ....I think the Brute belt will be too short


----------



## myersr15 (Jul 24, 2011)

Ok thanks.


----------

